# Happy birthday, Chef1X



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday, dear newbie,
Happy birthday to you.

You've made a big impression already.  Hope you have a great day! :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday chef1x

Like Suzanne said,we have enjoyed your posts.

Enjoy your day.
cc


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Brooklyn,
Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Here's to hoping you only go up to 2x in status and not chef coat size!!!


Happy Birthday, C1X


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good luck on the job search too......and ditto the above, "Happy Birthday"


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Ditto shroom's wishes for your job search and ditto, ditto all the good birthday wishes! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
And when you get that new job, don't just drop out of sight. We'd miss you.

Happy, happy birthday! What did you eat and drink to celebrate?


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Wow, this is my first giddy reply.

:smiles: 

You are all exceedingly kind and among the nicest people I (kinda) know 

I woke up dreaming of leeks. ( Is this common?). Therefore the first thing I did was make basted eggs with leeks, red potatoes, tomatoes, locatelli cheese and basil. *******.

Last night, my GF prepared Roasted Pork Chops, smothered in roasted garlic, with quinoa, a ragout of chanterelles, oyster mushrooms, watercress, shallots, etc., and a puree of currents. I've never seen fresh currents! Anyway, maybe a little bizarre, but that never stopped me! She is a godsend.

Off to Babbo tommorow night, and with deference to you all, I will provide a report.

S, thanks for being so sweet.
cc, thanks for your guidance.
Pan, I will buy you dinner at babbabbo when I get a job. Soon!
shroom, I dream of shrooms as well!
Phoebes, God forbid my rents convince me to move to AZ! Thanks for your wishes!
Basically, thanks to you all. 
This is a great forum.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy belated birthdday!



Hope it was a good one.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My wishes are late, but sincere nonetheless. Hope your Babbo dinner was sublime!


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Isa and Mezz, THANK YOU:chef: 
Phoebe, forgive me for thinking you are in AZ. Though I think LA would be an equal inferno for me as well 

My head is still buzzing and you will see a more coherent response later


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy birthday from me as well. Your posts are always a good read and obviously thought out, but enough schmoozing, Happy Birthday! You're rapidly catching up to me!


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

By the way Chrose, Thanks for the wishes.

Don't worry, once I find a job, I won't be quite as chatty!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chef1x,

Check out

www.hcareers.com

It may help you
CC


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks CC, I'm all over that, registered, etc. I've done a LOT of searching, and this seems the best as far as chef jobs are concerned. At the very least, it provides an excellent point of reference. Today I posted my resume and sent it to a few places in CA. One of them was Sodexho. Always a long shot, but I'll keep pluggin' away.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Brooklyn,
What's up with all these 50. hamburgers up there in NY,
Why don't you get one of those stainless steel hot dog carts. FuFu up some dogs or wurst with truffles and such , really nice relishes and sell those puppies for 10. 15. I'm thinking 100 dogs would be 3 hr. work (without exposure from the media). Not a bad days take.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :roll: 
I LOVE it!

If it wasn't so @##&**[email protected]@!! cold, that would be an EXCELLENT idea. I did offer to be a stock boy for the corner deli; they can't seem to hang on to their help!
But you're right, maybe I need to be a little more entrepeneurial about things.:smoking:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

If you do do this before 19th February then please let me know and I'll be your best customer for a whole week  
BTW I hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Wait a minute, I already told you where to go!
 

The funny thing is, I was looking through my brand spankin' new Charlie Trotter book and was snickering along with my GF about how he puts foie gras and truffles into everything, so hot dogs with truffles is NOT far off. I could push a cart over to Brooklyn Heights and make a killing. Problem is, all the other dog guys would probably pummel me!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Not to worry about those other guys. Use it as part of the hype. Make your buggy look like a brinks truck to promote them as gold and protection from the dirty water dog guys.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

:lol: 

Hey, You're good. Wanna be my agent?
Now all I need is a good truffle source, those guys tend to be pretty shady ya know.

BTW, when I get married, will you Fedex a cake?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'll do better then FedEx. I've got enough kitchen contacts there to come up and do it. As long as you have a CT table and it's not at one of those Halls on rte 4 in NJ. Did I just insult someone? sorry.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

You're on!

And it sure as heck won't be in some hall!


----------

